# Dealing with hail damage insurance claims..



## TheInsGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

Texas, Kansas, Missouri, Illinois, and Mississippi were hit with 1" - 2.75' hail recently. Don't let the insurance company deny, delay and underpay the insured and you. We are advocates for the insured to assist in making sure claims are FULLY paid for! We always get OVERHEAD & PROFIT for commercial contractors. 

Share stories of what you've dealt with in the past....

Thanks,
Brad D
Skipton & Associates, Inc.

http://www.skiptonandassociates.com
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brad-duncan/89/a06/471/ 
View our Brochure : http://www.flipsnack.com/F5BC855C5A8/fznaze6w


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for your support & service...


----------



## TheInsGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the response Max00. Anytime, that's what were here for.
What are some of your experiences when dealing with insurance related claims?


----------

